# rebuilding cordless tool batteries



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a couple of Sears brand cordless drill, saw tools, 18 volts Nicad (I think). The batteries are dead but the tools have been just slightly used. Would it be cost effective to rebuild the batteries? And how/where to get the cells? Thank you for your inputs.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Interstate batteries or batteries plus will do it for you. 


Steve


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I did it years ago with some dewalt 18volt. they didnt last as long and i gave up. I wont do it again and wont recommend it.
Rigid tools from HD have a lifetime warranty that includes the batteries....only tool in the game with that lifetime warranty on batteries too. I have jumped ship to that rigid line of tools and will be selling all my dewalt tools...with a stack of no good batteries. Most of the tools all do pretty much the same thing....some are a little stronger or lighter or little this or that but at the end of the day they mostly similar....except for the warranty. Lifetime warranty on tools AND batteries was enough for me to make my choice.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

sgrem said:


> I did it years ago with some dewalt 18volt. they didnt last as long and i gave up. I wont do it again and wont recommend it.
> Rigid tools from HD have a lifetime warranty that includes the batteries....only tool in the game with that lifetime warranty on batteries too. I have jumped ship to that rigid line of tools and will be selling all my dewalt tools...with a stack of no good batteries. Most of the tools all do pretty much the same thing....some are a little stronger or lighter or little this or that but at the end of the day they mostly similar....except for the warranty. Lifetime warranty on tools AND batteries was enough for me to make my choice.


The replacement batteries are like $40 for 16 cells and that might not work well as you have experienced. So I will look at HD brand and it is kind of waste to see the other tools tossed. But that is the way it is.

Thank you for your info/inputs.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Here's another alternative. Go to primecell.com and look at their website. They rebuild all cordless batteries. You have to provide your old one and they rebuild it with new cells that exceed the orig specs.

I sent in two Makita 18v batteries in Nov '07 and they are still going strong now. Originally, they wouldn't hold a charge very long. Much cheaper than purchasing new ones.

When my two batteries start getting weak they will be sent back for another rebuild. The drill itself is in excellent shape so no way I'm going to trash it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Look for special sales on Lithium cordless tool. It does not make sense to buy NiMh replacement batteries or even rebuilding them unless you do it yourself.

In case you want to do it yourself, check out this vendor for sub-C cells

http://www.batteryjunction.com/sub-c-nicd.html

http://www.batteryjunction.com/subcnireba.html

It comes out to $60 just for 16 cells to build one battery. 
I bought a new 18V DeWalt a year ago with two batteries for $100. 
Now, for $120 you can watch for sale on Milwaukee Li-ion cordless drill with 2 batteries. This one is a lot lighter than the 18V Dewalt and is also much more powerful. I also like Lithium-ion for its ability to hold charge for years sitting idle while NiMh discharges itself within four to six months.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rebuild quite a few of them back in the day when I worked at a RC hobby shop. Most batteries use a Sub C cell which is the same one found in RC car battery packs. You can find individual cells online. Price will range depending on the quality and capacity you get. I remember pulling out dewalt cells that were around 2500mah capacity and replacing them with the new 5000mah cells that were coming out. Owner said he saw a huge difference in how long the pack lasted, and the amount of time before power started dropping off in things like his cordless drill. 

If you pull your pack apart, the capacity should be marked on the side of each cell. As long as you replace it with something equivalent, or higher, you will be good to go. 18v=15 cells. You can do a google search for sub-c nimh or nicd batteries and find websites to order from. Not sure what the cheaper route would be, just buy a new battery or to rebuild it.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

sgrem said:


> I did it years ago with some dewalt 18volt. they didnt last as long and i gave up. I wont do it again and wont recommend it.
> Rigid tools from HD have a lifetime warranty that includes the batteries....only tool in the game with that lifetime warranty on batteries too. I have jumped ship to that rigid line of tools and will be selling all my dewalt tools...with a stack of no good batteries. Most of the tools all do pretty much the same thing....some are a little stronger or lighter or little this or that but at the end of the day they mostly similar....except for the warranty. Lifetime warranty on tools AND batteries was enough for me to make my choice.


X2 on the Ridgid tools. Good American made company that puts out some nice yearly calendars as well!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Took mine apart and installed a wire coming off of the battery pack about 30 foot long with clips to hook up to a 12 volt deer feeder battery. Makes it portable and battery will run the drill for about 12 hour of use. Cheaper and better than new batteries or throwing good tools away.


----------



## alphamale (Nov 6, 2013)

*Rebuilt Batteries for old tools*



TranTheMan said:


> I have a couple of Sears brand cordless drill, saw tools, 18 volts Nicad (I think). The batteries are dead but the tools have been just slightly used. Would it be cost effective to rebuild the batteries? And how/where to get the cells? Thank you for your inputs.


Check "Batteries Plus "Store. You can take the old batteries there and they will rebuild them to original spec's.


----------

